# Dating life...



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Well, I have decided to come up for a breather from the dating life... 


My date went over so well, when ever it was because I seem to have lost track of time that it never really stopped. What I am saying is from the first real date it has been continual. We have moved in with each other and have blended families so to speak. My children love him and his daughter calls me mom. Both of my parents have met him as well as my sister, nephew and best friends. All have fallen in love with him as a person. It has happened all so fast that it seems a blur to me. But I could not ask for a better person and am blessed to have him in my life. 


So, how are ya'll doing, missed chatting and sharing lives and stories with ya'll?


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

whoa thats fast!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Tell me about it, what is weird about the whole thing is it feels like we have been best friends our whole life. Oh and his daughter is planning our wedding. I am just sitting back and trying to catch my breath of it all.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

I am really glad things are working out for you ! How long have you and your intended known each other ?


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

I wish you both luck and hope you will grow & learn about each other together.

I hope it isn't too fast. Maybe it isn't. This stuff happens and works sometimes, too.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

*coughing* *choking* *coughing* Wedding? 

I am over the moon that you are happy but live together. No wedding. Weddings are evil.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Thats it, rub it in, like anything monumental ever happens here, much. The ST glacier moves as it always has, slow and slower


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

The daughter is planning the wedding, I am not, LOL. I HATE weddings. 

We have chatted on the phone, text and talked on the pc for two months before going out. We both work out at the same gym and I met him there a couple of months ago. I didn't think that he liked me though because he was always so polite, shy and kinda reserved. I always go for the bad boy types and he is the polar opposite of that, I guess I took it that he was not interested in me. Turns out he is just shy, and very polite and treats me like a lady/queen. Something I am actually having to get used too.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Congratulations!! I know a couple that met dated and married within 2 weeks. That's been about 20 years ago and still going strong.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I am happy for you sweetie, everyone deserves to find happiness and I'm glad you found yours. And it dosent matter how long you've known each other, life is too short. Grab the bull by the horns gurl and enjoy Life.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Wow! Talk about whirlwind. Congrats!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

yup, grab the bull by the horn, and lead him anywhere lol


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

See FBB? Even us nice shy guys get the girl sometimes!

I am very happy for you! No one can tell you what is too fast or too slow for you and him. Sometimes it is best to just go with the flow!

Hope you have eternal happiness and joy with your new mate!


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow......congratulations, you sound very, very, very Happy.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

JohnnyLee said:


> See FBB? Even us nice shy guys get the girl sometimes!
> 
> I am very happy for you! No one can tell you what is too fast or too slow for you and him. Sometimes it is best to just go with the flow!
> 
> Hope you have eternal happiness and joy with your new mate!


JL, it just goes to show you that the nice shy guys win in the end.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

If you must...at least register at Lehmans. *winks*


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i dont want nobody....i dont want nobody.......akkkkk...we are living together...cindilu


this short audio has been brought to you by-------> elkhound 

ROFL..... you done rocked this guys world....lol...glad for ya gal....may you grow old together and have happiness.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

elkhound said:


> i dont want nobody....i dont want nobody.......akkkkk...we are living together...cindilu


Folks this is what happens when you say never or done...

You have seen it right here on HT with your very own eyes!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

tambo said:


> Folks this is what happens when you say never or done...
> 
> You have seen it right here on HT with your very own eyes!


amen sister...we make plans..then god or the universe or whatever each of our own beliefs are comes along and thumps us on the head.in cindilu's case she got a hunk of man thang.....lol


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

cindilu said:


> Well, I have decided to come up for a breather from the dating life...
> 
> 
> My date went over so well, when ever it was because I seem to have lost track of time that it never really stopped. What I am saying is from the first real date it has been continual. We have moved in with each other and have blended families so to speak. My children love him and his daughter calls me mom. Both of my parents have met him as well as my sister, nephew and best friends. All have fallen in love with him as a person. It has happened all so fast that it seems a blur to me. But I could not ask for a better person and am blessed to have him in my life.
> ...


Sheesh, I gotta look here more often ! Best wishes for you, however this goes.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

elkhound said:


> i dont want nobody....i dont want nobody.......akkkkk...we are living together...cindilu
> 
> 
> this short audio has been brought to you by-------> elkhound
> ...


Not sure about rocking his world, but I know he sure rocked mine, LOL. 

And for the record, M&M's are always a good thing and as my oldest son calls him, he is my chocolate man.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2012)

Good for ya, Cindilu. And especially good on ya for not giving up. You never win by sitting in the spectator seats.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]XVziiNAE1_E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

zong said:


> Good for ya, Cindilu. And especially good on ya for not giving up. You never win by sitting in the spectator seats.


Zong, I gave up, I was NOT NOT NOT going to date again, if it wasn't for this man texting me and saying he was already on his way to the gym, the same time I was driving to the gym then I was not planning on going out on a date with anyone. Turns out our first date was the gym, sweat and all.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Happy, happy, HAPPY for you, Cindilu! Wishing you & your hunk all the best. Now, don't go off & forget about all us lonely singles here; you're still part of our circle! (((HUGS)))


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Yeah, nice guys finish, ONLY if a gal realized that there interested in them in the first place, and not just seemingly not takeing an interest. Gals who delve that deep into a guys mind are RARE.


----------



## momof2 (Mar 28, 2003)

Congrats... and I think weddings are just perfectly romantic and wonderful!!! I gotta get back to the gym soon.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

All it takes is one


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

FarmBoyBill said:


> Yeah, nice guys finish, ONLY if a gal realized that there interested in them in the first place, and not just seemingly not takeing an interest. Gals who delve that deep into a guys mind are RARE.


I love his mind and finding out what makes him tick. That is the best part. Oh and the rest of him isn't bad either, LOL.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

How does that Chef song from south park go?..lol


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> How does that Chef song from south park go?..lol


I have no clue, but I am pretty sure my sons have it memorized.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Maybe someone can post it, I'm using my phone or I would


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> Maybe someone can post it, I'm using my phone or I would


I'm not falling for that trick!!!...LOL!!


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Me either


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Wow I think you set the record for just going on sort of date to getting married. It is a record for ST at least. He isn't Amish is he? LOL


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

Congratulations Cindlu, I hope this fellow makes you as happy as you could possibly imgaine, and more.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Hey now back up the truck. His daughter is planning the wedding, I didn't say I was going there myself just yet. But for the record, I love his daughter, she has been with me non stop since last weekend.


----------



## gaucli (Nov 20, 2008)

Congratulations...You seem very happy!! It sounds like you may have alot in common at least so far. Best of wishes to you both!!


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

Congratulations! Get used to being treated like a queen...you deserve it


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

You know I love ya and only want for you to be happy. If you are happy, then I am happy for you. xoxoxoxxo


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Ha Ha ha Ha ha....it wasent Shan and me this time....LOL!!!!

Vicker ate too many donuts!!!!....LOL!!!


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I have a tummy ache.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Donut infractions..lol Death by Donut


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

I wondered why it got taken down, now I know, LOL.

This is NOT a joke and NOT intended to be taken the wrong way but I thought it was ironic considering. 

We were laying in bed talking last night and I was and had kinda been sick to my stomach all evening and was complaining about it in bed. His advice to me was if I had a stomach ache I needed donuts, lol. I about coughed and did have a good laugh. The moral of his story is it would soak up all the junk that seemed to be setting in my stomach. 

So ya'll have a great morning.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

See. He knows the Chef song.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

hmmmmmmmmmm Mebbie u got junk inna trunk due to being bounced and jopunced and jiggled. I hear if you ride horses slow that can happen heh heh heh lol


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Bill, not going to touch that one, lol.

Actually I was sick to my stomach because I had a bad day. I guess him being black and me being white is a issue with one of my daycare parents. And it is costing me. So now ya'll know. I live in a small ******* town it seems.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> Donut infractions..lol Death by Donut


Dunkin for donuts is more like it.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Kinda funny. KKK was huge here in the 20s/30s. I see many couples mixed as such.
Always kinda grinds when I see a guy with a beautiful gal, but thats the way it goes.

HERE, on the singles lines, Tulsa black gals are definatly looking for white guys. Some of the young ones are beautiful. No interest to me, for both reasons. Im still a generation removed to from where that would be acceptable, AND I can tell you, I see many more middle/old age couples mixed than young ones.

Good luck and be happy. To hell if anybody thinks happiness comes in any one color.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

Hilarious.

:donut:


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> Donut infractions..lol Death by Donut


:donut:

I ain't dead. Far from it. 

:donut:


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Oh no...the thread not you..lol


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

FarmBoyBill said:


> Good luck and be happy. To hell if anybody thinks happiness comes in any one color.


I think that is the most decent thing you have ever said....good for you!:thumb:


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

woops. Cant have that lol


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

FarmBoyBill said:


> woops. Cant have that lol


Bill, if ya did more of that you would have the girlies all over ya. I am telling ya words are like honey under the tongue.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

cindilu said:


> Bill, not going to touch that one, lol.
> 
> Actually I was sick to my stomach because I had a bad day. I guess him being black and me being white is a issue with one of my daycare parents. And it is costing me. So now ya'll know. I live in a small ******* town it seems.


Not gonna be an easy road, and it's just not in small ******* towns ya know


----------



## acde (Jul 25, 2011)

I hope you will be happy for a long time to come. That being said,I think I would have reservations sending my child to a home day care where the care taker is living with someone she just met. I don't say this to hurt you just my take on the situation and your livelyhood.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Congrats Cindilu and Mr. Lu..too..

Yep you are going to have a long hard row to hoe if you live in a small town that isn't open to "new" ideas.

I had a friend (white) married to a black man with a child (mixed race). They had to pull the child out of public school and put him in my son's private school (and everyone said the private school was racist - lol..)..he fit in quite well there, but eventually they had to move to Atlanta as our little town would not accept them.

It was sad because I really liked her and what I knew of her husband (I didn't see him that much) and their son was really well behaved.

I do hope for your sake it works out and you will just have to let the naysayers have their say and ignore them.

My son's roommates in college are all black guys..my son is the token white boy..we laugh about it. He is now moving in to an apartment while he gets his masters..his best friend is sharing the apartment with him and he's a ghetto kid from DC..lol..we love him to pieces. 

I think it will be easier for the next generation to "get along" than for my parents generation or even mine. We can only hope that things progress to where people see people for who they are, not for what color they are.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Girlies all over me. Dangit, I nude thet could happen. Fore ya know it, even SG might say something good bout me.

I knew when I said it that, Here i ma looking at a REAL house, and a BIG one, with 2 wells and 2 baths, that, if i ever said something good, that alla the crud id been sayin for months and months would be forgotten, and id have to start all over.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Cindilu, things are better for mixed race couples than they were 40 years ago. Things are not GOOD, mind you, just better. 

One of my sisters got guff from both the Whites and the Blacks. Racism is found in every race.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

cindi, SO happy for you :0) blessings, and you better bring him to the Country Fair!!!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

wyld thang said:


> cindi, SO happy for you :0) blessings, and you better bring him to the Country Fair!!!


I can do that and maybe I could be his little protector or what ever you called it?


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Well surprise surprise surprise on the little minds of some people in that neck of the world. I know it well. Wonder if it might be someone I know LOL. Maybe they will come around and maybe not, but it's their issue.... Sure hope it doesn't affect you financially though.

I'm so happy for your happiness. I can just hear it in your text.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Right now it is affecting me in the $ dept, but so far it has only been one parent's issue. 

Yeah, if you live in this town ya have to be back woods red necked it seems. So ya know it well. This person that has had the issue is from South Africa of all places and is white. I guess back there they are raised very racist against black people. Who would have thought that?


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Small minds seem to live in small towns. I would have thought that the west coast would be more civilized or more "socially accepting" of such relationships, but I guess you learn something new everyday.

Only God knows who is right for who, don't listen to what man (or woman) has to say about it. The key is your and his happiness, that's all that matters.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

JL, has anyone told you how special you are today, just in case they haven't I am going to say you are one awesome dude.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

You know I think it's just more noticeable in small towns. It's everywhere but maybe not as apparent in the larger cities. Not sure folks interact as much in larger cities as they do in smaller. I DO have to say it's not in my hick town thankfully. The folks with substance abuse issues are where they concentrate here more. 

Just stay happy Cindi and I sure hope they get some intelligence soon....


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Cindilu, please refrain from using the term "*******".

We prefer Appalachian American


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2012)

I kind of gather that sort of thing must be indigenous to your area. Here, with the black/white population being near equal, we don't have those sort of problems. It's only in places with bizarrely onesided white/black demographics that you have racism. And yet, it's usually attributed to the south. It ain't us, it's y'all. You just can't see yourselves. You upnorth guys made your own problems.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

The area I live in actually may have a bigger black than white population. Since the 1960s things have changed a lot. For instance most blacks have decent houses now, with plumbing and everything. And they can find jobs other than cleaning white people's houses or yards. We do all get along fine, but I'm afraid that racism is not yet a things of the past. They just tend to hide it better down here. 
I have a niece and nephew who are half Hispanic. I have no doubt they have experienced some bigotry. I have a great niece who is 3 yo, half black and just a beautiful child, but her mother is constantly having to protect her from fine Christian white folk's hateful comments. It's not just small ******* enclaves either. It is deeply rooted in the norms of polite southern society, in clannish scotchirish communities, in many churches.....


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Zong, we are white here, in fact one of my little girlies commented to my guy, I have never seen a black man before. really? 


We prefer Appalachian American , that's a new one but I love it. And remember, my daddy is Native American so we were here first, teehee.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

vicker said:


> The area I live in actually may have a bigger black than white population. Since the 1960s things have changed a lot. For instance most blacks have decent houses now, with plumbing and everything. And they can find jobs other than cleaning white people's houses or yards. We do all get along fine, but I'm afraid that racism is not yet a things of the past. They just tend to hide it better down here.
> I have a niece and nephew who are half Hispanic. I have no doubt they have experienced some bigotry. I have a great niece who is 3 yo, half black and just a beautiful child, but her mother is constantly having to protect her from fine Christian white folk's hateful comments. It's not just small ******* enclaves either. It is deeply rooted in the norms of polite southern society, in clannish scotchirish communities, in many churches.....


Funny thing about the jobs issue, before he had to quit due to having 7 hip surgeries in the last year and a half his job was working in a hospital doing EKG and philabotomy or how ever that is spelled on peeps. He teases me about being a vampire.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2012)

That's y'alls problem. Around here the fact that your guy is black would not have been anything to mention, since 54% of people here are black. I guess if anybody wants to get tore up about it, they could move to oregon where it seems to be a big deal. I mean, really, how you think that guy feels when you describe him as "black"? Don't he have any qualities other than that, or more important that that? Jeeze. Reall, first and foremost, he's a "black guy"? Y'all think we're racists.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Nah Zong, he isn't black, he is my M&M chocolate man, and he laughs when I call him that. Of course it always seems to come with something else which he also loves, LOL.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

I wasn't going to say anything, but what is up with all this half this, and half that. Are we talking breeds of dogs or Human beings here? One Human Race, not many, one.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

cindilu said:


> Nah Zong, he isn't black, he is my M&M chocolate man, and he laughs when I call him that. Of course it always seems to come with something else which he also loves, LOL.


:tmi:


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Well, since we were talking about race I didn't think it would make much sense if I just said," my niece, nephew and great niece."


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2012)

It's some kind of up north thing. You likely don't really want to know about all that stuff. heck, it's all I can do to keep up with the changing names of opiates. Banging durogesic, anyone?? Or is it dulcolax? Banging dulcolax. Nah, sends a shiver down my spine


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

vicker said:


> Well, since we were talking about race I didn't think it would make much sense if I just said," my niece, nephew and great niece."


They're just children with diff. ethnic backgrounds is all..lol


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> :tmi:


That is only the half of it, or is that the whole of it, not sure but I am having fun with it. 


Confession, I am native american with red hair, go figure, lol.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

I'm American Indian with brown hair and green eyes..lol


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> They're just children with diff. ethnic backgrounds is all..lol


Wouldn't that be wonderful. Maybe one day. Or where Zong loves.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2012)

First one that claims to be a woman stuck in a mans body needs to provide diagrams of exactly how that's even possible.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2012)

We're just a typical small southern town. We're too poor to afford racism. We sold ours to some unspecified NorthWest state.
From Wikipedia: As of the census[1] of 2000, there were 2,091 people, 658 households, and 400 families residing in the town. The population density was 450.9 people per square mile (174.0/kmÂ²). There were 748 housing units at an average density of 161.3 per square mile (62.2/kmÂ²). The racial makeup of the town was 44.29% White, 53.99% African American, 0.33% Native American, 0.14% Asian, 0.33% from other races, and 0.91% from two or more races. Hispanic or Latino of any race were 1.00% of the population.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

zong said:


> First one that claims to be a woman stuck in a mans body needs to provide diagrams of exactly how that's even possible.


Maybe CB can cover that when he gets back :ashamed:


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Im half north nsouth american half european half africanhalf asain half austrailian even got sone pole in me north n south. Im relatedto jesse jamesan robert e lee my realtives came over on mayflower after they left atlantis. Which wasaresult of bigfoot an aliens getting it on. Little green perverts.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

That's a nice area, Zong. I have some friends in Oxford.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

cindilu said:


> That is only the half of it, or is that the whole of it, not sure but I am having fun with it.
> 
> 
> Confession, I am native american with red hair, go figure, lol.












I found the source of the red hair gene lol


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Got to chime in here....I was married for 10 years to a man who has a black mother and a Native American father. Common here in CA.
I never cared what color he was because to me he was just a good looking, nice man. I also never noticed if anyone had a problem because I could care less whether or not they did.
My kids are what I would call tan and beautiful. Never have had an issue because I don't look for one. I don't call them "half" this or "half" that considering my grandparents are English, Irish, Polish and Portuguese....I am a combination of many races and my kids are even more so because they include their father's family.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Wow I'm Portuguese, Irish, English too!


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow, I'm a mutt (using the term endearingly!) too!

Over 1/4 Cherokee, Irish and German. AND I am Scorpio.

Yeah, I have issues... LOL!


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

All of my favorite flowers are weeds. Never did like monocultures.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I'm a mutt as well. Some of my Kim came over before the Mayflower. One was an Irish horse thief stowed away on a ship to a Caribbean Island, that got tossed in a storm and eneded up on the continent, lucky for him. I have Cherokee blood from Appalachia and Oklahoma. Dutch, Welch and who knows what else.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

doodlemom said:


> Wow I'm Portuguese, Irish, English too!


I knew you were awesome for a reason!!!

Funny thing is both my sisters have blonde hair and blue eyes and I have brown hair and brown eyes. 
As a child I always felt like I had been adopted because I got so tan and my sisters were so white.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

My father is Native American and who knows what else, and my mother is German, French and Irish, so I guess that makes me a mutt as well, LOL. 

I don't give a care of the color of someone skin, but rather I look into their heart. That is what counts the most for me.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

the best revenge is being happy


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

wyld thang said:


> the best revenge is being happy


She is right! Be happy, and forget all the nay-sayers!

[youtube]uSfjp1ky4Mw[/youtube]


----------

